# Angeln Usa Westküste



## mactock (22. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich gerade aus den USA nach Hause gekommen bin, dachte ich mir, dass ich nützliche Tips mit Euch teilen möchte.

Meine  Freundin und ich haben einen vierwöchogen Rundtrip gemacht. Dabei haben  wir die Bundesstaaten Kalifornien, Arizona, Utah und Nevada durchquert.

Insgesamt ist das Angeln mega chillig in den USA. 

So  kann man sich Tages-, Wochen-, Monats-, oder Jahreskarten als  Nichtbürger kaufen. Dies ist aber auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland  verschieden.

So kostet ein Wochenpass in Kalifornien ca. 40 Dollar. In Utah aber gibt es nur Tages- und -Monatspässe.

Hierbei  muss man sich vor Ort erkundigen. Dies ist aber mehr als einfach, da  man die Karten in der Sportabteilung im Walmart oder z.B. bei Dicks  Sportingood kaufen kann. 
Hierzu benötigt man Ausweis und Führerschein.

Mit  dieser Karte darf man alle Gewässer befischen, außer Privatgewässer. Da  muss man einfach mal im Ort nachfragen, wenn man sich unsicher ist.

Fürs  Meer in Kalifornien gilt folgendes:Man darf auf bestimmten Piers ohne  Erlaubnis Angeln. Jedoch nicht am Strand. Hierzu benötigt man die oben  erwähnte Erlaubnis.

Der meist zu beangelnde Fisch vom Strand aus  ist der Surfperch. Hierzu nimmt man ein Carolinarig und ein Vorfach mit  Unterarmlänge und einem kleineren Haken, an dem man Kleine Gummiköder  befestigt. Dann einfach raus werfen und den Köder über den Grund wieder  einholen. Und dann hat man auch schon einen dran|bla:Gibts viele Videos bei Youtube!Das Angeln macht mega Spaß. 

Man muss am Strand Strecke machen, um sie zu finden. Auch viele Fliegenangler habe ich gesehen. 

Auch an den Piers kann man mit der Methode Fische fangen. 

(Mein  Tackle war mit einer Reiserute, die ich mir in Amerika geholt hab,  eingeschränkt. Ich hab sie mir im Tackle-Warehouse geholt. Die Bass Pro  shops in jeder größerren Stadt sollen auch gut sein. Ansonsten sind sie  Walmarts teilweise gut ausgestattet und man bekommt Kleinteile sehr  günstig.)

Aber auch hier habe ich Makrelen und andere Fische  gefangen. Gerade am Pier in San Diego wird einem sicherlich nicht  langweilig. Dies liegt auch daran, dass irgendwer einen Hai drillt.

Ansonsten  habe ich an Seen geangelt, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Mir fehlte auch ein  bisschen die Zeit, da wir jeden Tag an einem anderen Ort waren.

Man sich an allen Seen ein Boot leihen, wenn man das nötige  Kleingeld hat. Ansonsten sind die Amis dem Angeln sehr wohlgesonnen und  man freut sich sein Wissen zu teilen. Auch ist Catch und Release kein  Thema. Jeder so wie er will. Angeln ist dort sehr populär.

Fazit: Gerade an der Küste kann man sehr viel Spaß haben. Ruhig ausprobieren!

Vielleicht helfe ich mit diesem Post jemandem, der auch mal an die Westküste fährt und angeln möchte.#h

Wer Fragen hat, immer her damit.|wavey:

LG
Mactock


----------

